# How should i train my puppy to sleep at his dog house



## cyrus (Jan 28, 2011)

Cyrsu is 6 months old GSD puppy and loves to stay out in the garden at the sleep time.

I am living in Dubai and the weather here is going to be very hot about 45 c (that can easily kills a dog ) from June-oct.
I have created a big size of dog house with AC, lamp and flapped door but at the current time he sleeps out side of his house and i am not able to train him to sleep inside.

Several times i tried to feed him inside and hide the treats inside the house but after eating he comes out and sleep outside.

( i know dogs should live and sleep inside with their owners but when i keep him inside for a while he runs and likes to be outside )


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, nice looking dog house! I normally would encourage owners to keep their dogs inside, because outside dogs can get into a lot of trouble and develop bad habits like constant barking. Also most pups prefer to be inside with the security of their pack. Having your pup in the house with your is very important for bonding, but in your case, considering the hot weather, I can understand why your pup would prefer to be outside. 

If your puppy will enter the dog house without hesitation to eat and find his treats, I wouldn't worry about trying to train him to the dog house. Seems to me he just prefers being outside, and when he gets hot enough, I'm sure the AC in there will be a big draw for him. 

I would just continue feeding him in his dog house and continue hiding treats in there, and let him choose to use his house when he feels the need to shelter from the heat.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My guess is that the brick floor is cooler than the wood floor at the moment, (My dogs continually prefer the hard tile floor over all the wonderful fluffy dog bed they have, and he probably just likes to be able to see...I know you said you use treats but with our dogs with their crates we feed them exclusively in there- maybe you could try that?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe you can give him plenty of shade and set up a fan (protect the cord of course) outside. Do you get much rain there? I would not thing so -- maybe evaporative cooling (they make misters that really cool the air in an arid area)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm also betting he prefers the cool brick on his feet/belly to the wood floor, so that's why he stays out of his new home. Additionally he can probably see and feel more involved in the world when out of the doghouse. Boring and no stimulation, specially when he's probably always got an eye out for when Dad's coming around! 

As far as his behavior indoors, I'm betting he's BORED there too! Way more exercise and training, FUN training like tricks even, would help wear him out and keep him quiet so he'll be easier in the house. 

Have you started clicker training or started up any real 'work' with your pup. Fun work, but work. Our dogs like to have a 'job' and if we don't give them one they will make one up for themselves that usually do not enjoy. Have you read this article? 

Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Just like Castlemaid said, keeping your pup outside will expose it to develop some behaviours that you wouldn't want otherwise. So I suggest thinking about that.

Would crate training be a possible solution then?


----------



## cyrus (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of your useful comments. Actually, keeping him inside at night is very difficult.
He's now six months old and during night till morning if i put him in crate, he will almost bark 5 times for going for his business then i should take him in the balcony and he will do his business even if i feed him around maximum 8 pm and going to bed about 1 am.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those red bricks will actually be warmer than the wood in the shade, as they will absorb sun. If it is cool to pleasant at this time, he is probably just lying wherever it is pleasant. No problem. When it is HOT he will look for a place to be cooler. They will lie in the shade and if that house is cool he will lie in there. Do not be surprised if he lies half in and half out of it. 

I think it is ok to keep the dog outside if you spend a lot of time outside with the dog, so long as the garden is completely safe and contains the dog properly. You might consider a doggy door into the house. Then the dog can come and go as he wants. This is usually not an ideal situation because dogs will bring the outdoors in, and many people's gardens are not safe enough for the dog. 

Good luck with your dog. Spend lots of time with him. I had a dog who LOVED to sleep under the stars. Not all dogs are like this but he was.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a nice looking house! He'll go where he's most comfortable


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> Maybe you can give him plenty of shade and set up a fan (protect the cord of course) outside. Do you get much rain there? I would not thing so -- maybe evaporative cooling (they make misters that really cool the air in an arid area)


I think the mister might be an ideal solution to your problem ... maybe you should check them out!!!


----------

